# Does a 2004 Rincon 650 have a plated cylinder?



## Choppajay (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm gonna do the topend on my brothers Rincon and that's the only thing I am not sure of.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i can not really rember ,but on a side note i have a new la sleave ,new piston an rings for a 680 rincon an most of the gasket set ,that i will let go of


----------

